# Boat Weight



## luv2havemoartime

I am just starting to look at boats, I own a mini-van (Chevy Venture)that can tow 3,500 lbs. For boats in the 16-18 foot range, what would be approximate towing weight of these boats. I am leaning very much towards aluminum, most likely a Starcraft, Smoker Craft or Lund. I found one tonight that was very much what I'm looking for. The owner had no idea on weight and we didn't have the time to start "digging into the issue." So as I browse furthur, am I way off in looking at this boat size with the vehicle I have.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

If you have the model you can reasearch the weight on line. My 17' Crestliner weighed a hair over 3000# with 115 hp motor, kicker, gear, gas, etc...


----------



## waterfoul

OF those mentioned, the Lund will be the heaviest. My guess would be that the Smokercraft would be the lightest.

I too will be in the market for a light aluminum boat... hopefull by spring. This past March I looked at the Tracker Pro 175 bass boat. I know this isn't exactly what you are looking for... a low profile bass boat. BUT, this boat, with a 60 Merc and all the gear was right about 1800 lbs rolling down the road, uncluding trailer. That is of course without gas in it. I also looked at a 17' Smoker craft with a Yammy 50 on it. It was somewhere in the neighborhood of 1600 lbs on the trailer.

I have a Lund catalogue here. All weights are of course without motor... which seems DUMB to me... who buys one without a motor. They could at least list it with the stock motor.


1775 Classic Sport (loaded version) 1010 lbs
1660 Classic Sport 900 lbs
1700 Fisherman 1300 lbs
1600 Explorer SS 1035

Tracker boats listed with standard motior but not the trailer:

Targa 175 Sport 1400 lbs

So as you can see... there are many choices out there that fall well under your 3500 lb capacity (which is the same as mine, but I have 4 wheel drive).


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

WF is right on. Add trailer weight, motor(s), gear, gas to get total weight. I would not push the Venture to the towing limit unless you are only making short trips.


----------



## luv2havemoartime

Looks like I'll be fine. Thanks


----------



## huntfish

Your looking at the right type of boats. But please don't compare the Lund with Smoker or Starcraft. It's a much superior hull design and overall construction but you'll pay for it. A good mid-priced alternative is a Tracker. Now's the time too, you'll find great deals.


----------



## Jason Adam

huntfish said:


> Your looking at the right type of boats. But please don't compare the Lund with Smoker or Starcraft. It's a much superior hull design and overall construction but you'll pay for it. A good mid-priced alternative is a Tracker. Now's the time too, you'll find great deals.


Why WOULDN'T he compare them? They are the same style of boat. He didnt say money was an issue period. I like how certain brand boat(not just lund) owners constantly have to justify whey their boat costs 50% more than the same boat from other brands. I'm sure lunds are a great boat, and I understand that their owners are happy and their resale is great, etc, etc, etc.., but to say they shouldnt even be compared with other, nearly identical boats, is rediculas.


----------



## Getaway

> I am just starting to look at boats, I own a mini-van (Chevy Venture)that can tow 3,500 lbs. For boats in the 16-18 foot range, what would be approximate towing weight of these boats. I am leaning very much towards aluminum, most likely a Starcraft, Smoker Craft or Lund


You should be fine looking at a boat in that size/wieght range. Especially an aluminum version. A good indication is if the trailer is a single axle, then you are generally 3300# or less. A tandem axle trailer is a dead giveaway to a boat/trailer combo over 3300....



> But please don't compare the Lund with Smoker or Starcraft. It's a much superior hull design and overall construction but you'll pay for it.


lol! opinions are like.....nevermind.


----------



## MichiganMike5

I agree that most aluminum boats in the 16-18' range will likely fall under 3500#'s. I think your primary issue to think about as far as towing goes, is tongue weight and type of hitch system you have. If you have a Reese class II hitch with a 1 7/8" or 2" ball your probably all set there but excessive tongue weight can get a trailer real squirrely, not to mention the fact that your van would have alot less weight over the front wheels. Most boat/trailer packages are setup great for LEVEL towing, however if your van's hitch system is mounted below level for the package your looking at be aware of the potential for problems, especially at highway speeds.
Just another consideration to keep in mind when shopping.
Good luck, hope ya find a great deal!
Mike


----------



## luv2havemoartime

The used boat prices are really great. I can't believe you can get a basically Great Lake salmon ready deep v aluminum boat for a few thousand dollars. Sure, some are 20-30 years old, but many of them have sat in a garage for 98.9% of that time. Many are completely reconditioned as well. Thanks for the tips. I really do believe, like some others, that you do get what you pay for, but with that being said, so many people pay for overkill-quality and design they never use enough to realize the increased cost. I see it constantly in down skiing as well. Begining skiers spending a grand on skis and then justifying it by saying "they are superior." SImply buy within your needs.


----------



## lkmifisherman

One thing that wasn't mentioned but may be a problem is pulling that weight up some of the ramps.. With only front wheel drive this could pose a problem. I have seen those that have had their problems at the ramp. You may be OK with the weight over the drive axle but add water to the equation and everything changes...

Just a thought...


LMF


----------



## JPC6000

My 21ft Starcraft center console with 115 Mercury outboard, 7.5hp kicker, with single axle trailer weighs 2900lbs from certified scales. One thing that is nice about this set up is that with trailer jack I can push this boat around on flat pavement. Hope this helps - 

John


----------



## luv2havemoartime

does help. I should be fine with a 16-18 foot based on that and just "watch" the ramps with my front wheel drive mini van. I'll also evaluate my hitch set-up.


----------

